# Okay guys I had a retard moment



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

So upon removing some of the bloat on my Droid 3, I broke mms and contacts. I successfully installed AOSP 2.3.5 mms so I thought I'd try to install stock contacts. I ended up backing up BlurPhone and BlurContacts and then deleting them and replacing them with the AOSP .apks... Now I have no data, and I can't restore the backups I made. I even pulled BlurPhone and BlurContacts from the Droid 3 system dump and pushed them to /system/app to no avail. Any ideas how to unbork my phone? Thanks. :erm (1):


----------



## kurtislemaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Push everything back and factory reset


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Everything or just /system/app?


----------



## tcrews (Jul 17, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> I even pulled BlurPhone and BlurContacts from the Droid 3 system dump and pushed them to /system/app to no avail. Any ideas how to unbork my phone? Thanks. :erm (1):


Did you pull and push the .odex files along with the .apk files? The stock ROM needs both the .apk and .odex of the file....ie....BlurPhone.apk and BlurPhone.odex. Also check the permissions and make them match the other apps in /system/app.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

tcrews said:


> Did you pull and push the .odex files along with the .apk files? The stock ROM needs both the .apk and .odex of the file....ie....BlurPhone.apk and BlurPhone.odex. Also check the permissions and make them match the other apps in /system/app.


Yes I did


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Bro, ur screwed, i did that same thing, Don't Factory reset, Cuz u'd brick, or take a chance and factory reset, cuz it might work, it didn't work on the x2 when i did that an instead bricked me :/

Actually it really may work as long as u never had a problem with the touch the android


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Bro, ur screwed, i did that same thing, Don't Factory reset, Cuz u'd brick, or take a chance and factory reset, cuz it might work, it didn't work on the x2 when i did that an instead bricked me :/
> 
> Actually it really may work as long as u never had a problem with the touch the android


Every time I touch the Android I get a FC.... sigh


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Every time I touch the Android I get a FC.... sigh


 Call vzw, they'll send you a replacement, When it gets back to hq They'll have to sbf it!!! So you win, kinda


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

tcrews said:


> Did you pull and push the .odex files along with the .apk files? The stock ROM needs both the .apk and .odex of the file....ie....BlurPhone.apk and BlurPhone.odex. Also check the permissions and make them match the other apps in /system/app.


i don't think your really have (manual) access to odex files when uninstalling system apps, in theory it might just wipe both...


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Call vzw, they'll send you a replacement, When it gets back to hq They'll have to sbf it!!! So you win, kinda


The second I send it out an SBF will leak. >_>


----------



## tcrews (Jul 17, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i don't think your really have (manual) access to odex files when uninstalling system apps, in theory it might just wipe both...


If you are manually deleting files you do.

Sent from my Viewsonic 10" GTab...GTabComb


----------



## RhinoShock (Aug 28, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Call vzw, they'll send you a replacement, When it gets back to hq They'll have to sbf it!!! So you win, kinda


Would he be charged for the new phone? Or would verizon not care?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

RhinoShock said:


> Would he be charged for the new phone? Or would verizon not care?


They should just do it for me. I'm going to say that I was having issues and was told by a rep to do a factory reset and now it's stuck on the Android. Win.


----------



## RhinoShock (Aug 28, 2011)

You don't think they'll figure it out? o.o Also, does bricking it "erase root" ?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

RhinoShock said:


> You don't think they'll figure it out? o.o Also, does bricking it "erase root" ?


I can't connect my phone to ADB because USB debugging is disabled and they won't be able to enable it. Therefore they really have no way of checking the file system to see if it was rooted. My phone has no data and doesn't go past the "Welcome to DROID3. Press the Android to get started" screen. The reps are retarded and don't know anything about phones other then what their little training classes tell them. They also don't have an SBF available or we'd probably already have a leaked version. They'll send it back to HQ and SBF it there and send it out as a refurb.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> The second I send it out an SBF will leak. >_>


That happend to me once... I kinda cried...


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

For anyone who cares, they are sending me a new phone. No hassle what so ever, over night shipping and all.


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. Just got my new one yesterday. Sweet.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, they told me to keep the battery and charger too. So I scored a free extra battery.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Just a word of caution now that people are sending in phones and getting new ones. Don't do anything unless you know what the outcome will be. The big uproar about rooting and the dangers of it is things like this. When a user error costs a manufacturer a new phone it puts a bad image on the community. Again just a friendly reminder...


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nevermind....


----------



## Eulises (Aug 22, 2011)

I just took the risk of factory restoring the phone with all the bloat removed and it restored perfectly fine. I got all the bloat back and the phone is still rooted. Just saiyan. It might work with some other people.


----------

